# Steaks to use for banquet



## Meka (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Chefs,
New to catering and have a question. Can someone tell me what's a good steak to use for a banquet party of 25, something cheaper but good? Thanks


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Depends on what the menu is and how you can cook it.


----------



## Meka (Jun 23, 2020)

Seoul Food said:


> Depends on what the menu is and how you can cook it.


It's a main dish and I'm going to cook them medium


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Meka said:


> It's a main dish and I'm going to cook them medium


I meant more like what cuisine style and cooking equipment. If you are doing something like tacos you may want something like a skirt steak or hangar steak, and those may be grilled, but if you are doing something like a sous vide filet mignon that is something completely different.


----------



## Meka (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Chef Navy (Aug 19, 2019)

A good all around steak is sirloin. Reasonably priced, flavorful and forgiving.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Meka said:


> It's a main dish and I'm going to cook them medium


It depends on the budget.
Sirloin strip roast works very nice. Easy to cook, transport and carve onsite.


----------

